# Fly fishing with a bubble



## Buffalo (May 2, 2010)

I have caught freshwater trout using a spinning rod and a dry or wet.fly trailing a clear plastic bubble. Does anyone have experience trying this in saltwater?
Thanks


----------



## Killerfuzz (Aug 15, 2019)

Buffalo said:


> I have caught freshwater trout using a spinning rod and a dry or wet.fly trailing a clear plastic bubble. Does anyone have experience trying this in saltwater?
> 
> Thanks


Go get a fly rod, its fun to learn..

Sent from my SM-G970U using Tapatalk


----------



## Richard11111 (Jun 30, 2016)

I have a friend that enjoys it. Wind is less of a problem. He gets a trill from reds striking float. This is the clear float he uses -> https://www.cabelas.com/shop/en/rai...OtLuzbLCWp9GB69bU2UaAjLeEALw_wcB&gclsrc=aw.ds


----------



## Popperdave (Jul 9, 2016)

Not that different from a popping cork and jig. Just down sized. It should work fine. If you are sight casting fish you may have a problem spooking fish. Give it a try, can't hurt.


----------



## Txflyrod (Nov 11, 2016)

I have used strike indicators and small plastic lures called trout magnets for fish in the lights.


----------



## Richard11111 (Jun 30, 2016)

Richard11111 said:


> This is the clear float he uses ->


here is picture


----------



## 1fisher77316 (Oct 30, 2004)

It works great with a fly or a smaller lure. We used the old torpedo style plastic corks with a split ring and hook added to the rear. That way when the reds or trout hit the cork we usually hooked them. LOL>>Look up under antique lures what a "Rudy's Bubble" looks like. Fantastic in thicker moss or weeds.
Tight lines!!


----------



## Richard11111 (Jun 30, 2016)

A video i made years ago catching drum in a few inches of water. Sorry for low quality. It was when 4x3 was standard video format not present day 16 x 9 HD.


----------

